# Cheerkin De Hondt (-1547) & Johannes Tinctoris (1435-1511) obscur franco-flemish godz



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Cheerkin De Hondt (-1547) & Johannes Tinctoris (1435-1511) obscur franco-flemish godz*

Both of them low-profile De Hondt, we know next to nothing except is death and the fact his songs genra were poppular, Johannes Tinctoris we know mutch more but still...

De Hondt edigus quartet , to hear him i dont know other records same gooes for Tinctoris i only have an album Beatissima Beatrix ,Voce Aequales ENSEMBLE.

Tinctoris remind me of Obrecht at time and Jacob clemen non papa, is sound would fit in between,while De Hond seem perticular perhaps in the vein of Crequillon of Verdelot ( god all mighty).This were my two cents on these gentelmen, please feal free to elaborated more , Tinctoris is less catchy than De Hondt.

:tiphat:


----------

